# Working a Broken-Back Corky...



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

The basic retrieve that I use when throwing the B-Back starts off with an extremely long cast. In wintertime the water will become extremely clear. Big trout will either see you coming or hear you stomping on the shell bottom. Many times the bite will be at the end of your cast or close to it.

As your lure hits the water start your retrieve with 3 to 5 whips of your rod, keeping your rod tip high. Much like walking the dog with your favorite topwater. The higher you keep your rod tip the better. Its much easier to feel that Thump, when she eats it.

After you complete the walking the dog motion, slowly reel the slack in and point your rod tip straight out at the lure.

At this time quit reeling and slowly,slowly,slowly, sweep your rod to an almost 12 oclock position.You can not sweep to slow...

About 99.9% of the time this is when the trout will thump your lure.

Be ready to reel in the slack and set your hook.

Another tip is to switch to braid if you have not all ready.

I am old school and hard headed and it took me forever to make the permanent switch. Its so sensitive you can feel big trout breath on your lure.You will even feel the faintest peck that most anglers miss with mono.

Good Fishin!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation, i am definitely ordering some online, i caught on late to the corky madness but better late than never i suppose. Good stuff


-mac-


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

So do these broken backs sink like a regular fatboy or do they sink very slowly? How many inches or feet will a broken back sink per second without the clip on weight? Also say that I have "walked the dog" with the bb corky and have done the slow sweep back to twelve o clock with my rod, what's my next move? Do I repeat the 3-5 pops and repeat the whole process again? If I am fishing in 3 to 4 feet of water and I want to get the lure down to the fish sitting on the bottom am I going to need the clip on weight to get the lure down there? These are all questions I have had and also I have been asked and since I don't know thought I'd ask the master. Thanks.


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Bruce, Getting tips with your courtesy and not having to ask shows that we're dealing with a true professional and not someone who has to feed an ego and that's a good thing. Keep up the good work and please pass along sincere thanks to Paul B. for continued effort's in producing and improving a super product. Will be keeping a look out for any additional tips & how to's you may have. thanks again....Toby R.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Cajunwader-

You use Braid don't you? What is the different rod action need to make the fatboy or bb work the same if you are using the same set up but braid on one reel and BG 12 on the other? Some guys just like Mono like my fishing buddy. Is this the action that you use most of the time? What other retrieves work well for you with bb or FB if they are not hitting your regular retrieve? 
*
How about some U-Tube movies of you demoing your rod action for braid for us old farts?* 
We can make a movie star out of you.

James- The difference between floaters (more of a very slow sink/ suspending action really ) and corky sinkers (which sink at about 1 ft a second) is the different nose wt inside the lure which is plastic on the floater and about 1/32 wt on the regular sinker for devils, fb and regular corkies.

The clip on weight allows you the ability to make Paul's baits go both ways. Take it off and you have a bait that more or less suspends or sinks VERY slowly near the surface and place the wt and they sink like a fat boy at about 1 ft a second. If you lose your wt then you can use what Paul uses which is the large size solder rolls from HD if you lose a wt. Not as pretty but just role it with needle nose pliers and cut it off about the same size as what Paul gives you.

All these different baits sink a little different if you time a bunch of them. Get out in a pool and measure them in 4 ft of water. Remember they sink different according to the salt content of the bay like Baffin and ulm.

On the old web site Paul used to recommend small finishing nails to make them sink faster if needed.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Man, this is more info on using Corkys than I've been able to find in several deliberate web searches. Many reference "putting your time in", and I'm doing that, but a little info goes along way. I understand and can appreciate the tight lipped circle within the community, but what I have learned is fishing Corkys and this style bait is not for everyone. Infact it requires a tremendous amount of patience and decipline. Thanks for the great post.


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

As I stated above, that is my basic retrieve.After you have mastered the walk the dog technique followed by the slow upward sweep you can experiment.

The trout bite will change during a day of fishing. Some times the trout will go into a major feed and dang near any retrieve will work.

In the winter during a warming trend when the water temp rises to 56 to say 62 degrees,I will continually use the walk the dog method, with no rod sweep. Act like your corky is a topwater. I have seen many times when a big trout will not touch a topwater but will hammer a B-back worked just below the surface in clear view. I have also seen the big girls do this when its freezing cold. They just dont want to break the surface for some reason.

Trying to figure them out and establishing the pattern of the day is half the fun.

Some times during a slow feed the trout will go into a ramming mode. They will actually ram your lure and get foul hooked on their gill plates or bodies. When you roll em in you think you got a monster. When you get real good you can tell when you are fighting a foul hooked trout.

A quick tip... If you continually wrap your line around the front treble, slow down your popping action. The newer B-Backs are designed to actually walk the dog simular to the fatboy...

Good Fishin!!!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey cajunwader,

After the boat show frenzy of corky purchases, can you let us know what you have available for orders in the mail? Are you out of certain colors? I plan to make an order next week for some bb, thanks


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Cajunwader, you can lead a horse to water.....etc.


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

Your Welcome!!! One more thing... Some times its neccesary to determine where the trout are located in the water column. Especially when its cold. They can be right near the bottom. It takes practice not to constantly hook the shell bottom. The best way to determine the sink rate is to pitch it out directly in front of your and watch it slow-sink. Then use the count down method.Trial & error is the way...


Keep an eye on an angler in you party who seems to catch all the fish. Sometimes they get sneaky and wont tell you the truth on their technique. Ha Ha...

My catch rate has gone up big time since I switched to braided line.I have used em all. I settled on Fins Windtamer,20-6 . Less wind nots and the dreaded backlash. Casts very simular to mono. Just take your time learning to throw it. Patience makes perfect...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great info Bruce. I'm taking the Yak out more on the mother ship and going more to me stealth mode.

Bet you are digging through to post some one of a kind Corky Classics

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=388305

Knock on Paul's door when you get a chance and bring a cam....lol


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Talked with Bruce and he is sold out of most baits after Sunday and is the back to work with Paul making more. Had a few pearl ch tails left and some odds and ends. 


Bink Grimes did an article several years ago for CCA on using orange or ch teasers for the top water baits to give the fish a better target. Wonder how these orange or ch teasers would work on a fat boy or bb? Help or hurt?


----------



## Ramenelli (Jan 9, 2008)

The bb has an orange teaser.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Cajunwader,

Do you fish the floater and the sinker any differently? 

How do you vary your retrieve when fishing the different baits in 3-4 ft of water?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Got mine in today. Can't wait to go out and use them!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Those are some **** good looking lures. Bruce, could you pm me about which ones you have so i can order some? Also six is the minimum order? Ill probably buy ten if you have some "good" colors left. I know you get asked a lot but i really want some of those bad boys


-mac-


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Bruce seems to reply via email faster than on 2cool. Email him at [email protected] He may not have any left though after everything he sold at the boat show last weekend. Luckily I got him to put mine aside. Great guy to deal with.


----------

